# RTC-Wakeup startet Rechner jeden Tag

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich habe hier RTC Wakeup eingerichtet.

Gestern ist der Rechner auch perfekt aufgewacht.

Will ich nun aber per Befehl die Aufwachzeit auf nächsten Samstag setzen, so wird die Änderung nicht übernommen:

```
[12:59:56]|[root@linux-server]|~

$cat /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm

1213272000                                                                            --> aktuelle Time

[13:00:00]|[root@linux-server]|~

$date -u -d "Saturday 12:00" +"%s"

1213444800                                                                            --> gewünschte Zeit

[13:00:05]|[root@linux-server]|~

$echo 0 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm                                    --> RTC-Zeit resetten

[13:00:08]|[root@linux-server]|~

$date -u -d "Saturday 12:00" +"%s" > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm     --> Zeit in RTC-Zeit einfügen

[13:00:11]|[root@linux-server]|~

$cat /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm

1213272000                                                                              --> Bäm. Wieder so wie vorher

```

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## py-ro

Zumindest bei mir muss ich es 2x reinschreiben, kurz hintereinander sonst klappt es nicht.

Py

----------

## Finswimmer

Anscheinend startet der PC trotzdem zur richtigen Zeit, auch wenn etwas falsches angezeigt wird.

Ich teste es nun, dass er am Samstag aufwachen soll. Vorher hatte ich nur über kürzere "Distanzen" getestet. (Auch wenn der Zeitraum kein Unterschied machen sollte)...

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

So. 

Nach mehreren Tests scheint es so zu sein, dass die Wochentage nicht übernommen werden.

Beispiel:

Fr programmiert auf Mo-Morgen um 3.00Uhr

Sa geht er um 3.00Uhr an.

Klar, dass er dann am Mo schon an ist.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man den Fehler weiter eingrenzen kann?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

Habe auch die Überschrift angepasst.

Heute ist der Rechner schon wieder angegangen :/

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern gelesen zu haben das manche Rechner/BIOS hier recht problematisch bis zickig sind.

Manche gehen gar nicht, andere ignorieren den übergebenen Tag und booten dann täglich, etc...

Hilft z.B. http://www.linux-magazin.de/heft_abo/ausgaben/2004/08/weckdienst weiter?

Notfalls wenn alles andere versagt müßtest du dir ein kleines check-weekday.sh basteln (if [ `date +%w` -eq 1]; then weiter; else shutdown; fi) das abhängig vom jeweiligen Wochentag den PC direkt nach dem Booten einfach sofort wieder herunterfährt.

----------

